# Muller coming out in Libronix!!!



## DMcFadden (Aug 12, 2008)

Richard Muller's _Post Reformation Reformed Dogmatics _is being listed as a Libronix pre-pub special for $99.95.

Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics (4 Vols.)

While reading a book is always preferable to reading on a screen, there is no way you can do detailed research as easily as in Libronix.


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Aug 13, 2008)

Already pre-ordered. A must have.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow. The hardcovers are actually cheaper.


----------



## philgons (Aug 13, 2008)

*Where?*



py3ak said:


> Wow. The hardcovers are actually cheaper.



Where? Amazon's price is $159, CBD's is $129.99, and CVBBS's is $99.99, and Monergism's price is $99.

Did you find it cheaper somewhere else, or are you talking about the $.95? (BTW, if you factor in shipping, the Logos edition will be cheaper, especially if you choose the download option.)

_____________________
Phil Gons
BA, MA, PhD (ABD), Bob Jones University
Reformed
Bellingham, WA
http://philgons.com/
http://blog.logos.com/


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 14, 2008)

philgons said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. The hardcovers are actually cheaper.
> ...



Muller's PRRD's set is available at RHB for $87.50.


----------

